# 300 BLK Load Data



## see-n-spots (Apr 9, 2007)

Anyone have load data for 125gr Hornady SST on top of H110? I can find numerous 125gr loads using other projectile brands but not this particular one.


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Should be very close to 9.2 grains. Lots of other variables to consider though! I would suggest finding something other than H110 that's a very dense and fine powder! 4227 has worked very well for me!


----------



## see-n-spots (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow. That seems low to me. Hodgdon load data for similar 125gr bullets starts around 16 grains. Where did you get your data? Or am I missing something?


----------



## see-n-spots (Apr 9, 2007)

Found it. Had to buy yet another manual but its 14.6-18.8gr..


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

H110 is pretty good for light bullets in super sonic loads. Not worth a darn in subs, ask me how I know...anyone need a can of H110 with only 200 grains of powder shy of full. 

H110: 16.7gr 2020 fps to 17.8gr 2118 fps COAL 2.060" per Hodgdon website. Works better in a bolt/single shot gun than an AR

Griffin and I shoot 300 sub sonics. 9 grains would be starting point for a sub load but since 220gr's use 9.9, I'd bet 9 would be easily supersonic and probably totally inconsistent pressure and velocity.


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

I was talking subsonic load, guess I'm just so used to 300blk being mostly subsonic.


----------



## see-n-spots (Apr 9, 2007)

After thinking about it for a few, I figured that he was speaking of a subsonic load. I will shoot you a pm about the H110


----------



## aggiephil30 (Aug 7, 2009)

*.300 BLK Data*

Plenty of good info about the 300 Blackout here:

http://www.300blktalk.com/forum/


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I carry the Accurate 1680 for this load. Just FYI


----------

